# Improve F2l



## csdoplr (Jul 11, 2009)

This should improve your f2l http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5mlHbHlgzU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Rikane (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't you post this video already?


----------



## grolich (Jul 27, 2009)

It's nice, but in my opinion, badmephisto's FTL videos are much clearer, clearer separation to cases, and types of tricks/tips. This one is nice, just less structured, and too general.

Of course, that seems to always be a problem with beginners' tutorials (this is kinda basic lookahead in my opinion, but I'm a beginner myself) on any subject: too specific may scare beginners off, and too general may make it less useful.

It is a good video though.
Nice work.


----------

